# Hyatt Maui - Deadline Approaching



## tahoeJoe (Jan 27, 2011)

Calling all Hyatt experts, this one is for you. 

According to the April 10, 2008 Special Use Permit from the Maui Planning Dept, 
"Construction of the proposed project (Hyatt timeshare) shall be initiated by March 31, 2011....Failure to comply with this three (3) year period will automatically terminate this....permit unless a time extension is requested no later than ninety (90) days prior to the expiration of said three (3) year period."​
Check it out here, standard conditions number 1. Hyatt Maui Use Permit

So we are within the 90-days window, does anyone know if preliminary construction activities have started? Construction trailer? Perimeter fencing? Or did Hyatt request and receive an extension last month? 

Just curious, because I want go some place warm other than Florida and someplace closer to the West coast.  

-TJ


----------



## GregT (Jan 27, 2011)

TJ,

Nice catch on this -- interesting to see -- I've posted it over on the Marriott board in case there is someone at Maui Ocean Club who can report activity.

I note in the link that they can request an extension, and perhaps that is what they did, (since these are sub-optimal times to be building expensive timeshares).

Best,

Greg


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 27, 2011)

*Marriott buying?*



GregT said:


> TJ,
> 
> Nice catch on this -- interesting to see -- I've posted it over on the Marriott board in case there is someone at Maui Ocean Club who can report activity.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg. I have heard Hyatt is having money trouble. 

It would not surprise me if Hyatt sold this project to Marriott since it is literally next door to Marriott's Lahaina tower and the Marriott property. Plus, with Marriott's DC and this being a new development, this is another property they can keep legacy owners out of. 

I hope Hyatt doesn't sell this project to Marriott but, Hyatt will make money wherever they can. 

-TJ


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 27, 2011)

Given the economy they perhaps could just let the permit expire. It may be cheaper to just get another permit later if they want to build than start to build something now that they can't sell in this market.


----------



## hulakaren (Jan 28, 2011)

We attended the owners meeting here in Breck this week and the property manager had an official "no comment, but keep checking for updates on our owner's website because there is a lot coming up". So hopefully, things will start happening soon. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Just back*



tahoeJoe said:


> Calling all Hyatt experts, this one is for you.
> 
> According to the April 10, 2008 Special Use Permit from the Maui Planning Dept,
> "Construction of the proposed project (Hyatt timeshare) shall be initiated by March 31, 2011....Failure to comply with this three (3) year period will automatically terminate this....permit unless a time extension is requested no later than ninety (90) days prior to the expiration of said three (3) year period."​
> ...



We walked passed the Hyatt at least six times over the last 3 weeks and saw no sign of any construction going on.  We were staying at The Whaler which is next to Whaler Village.  Hyatt is losing a lot of their beach -- right up to the beach walk!  We had six inches of rain in 24 hrs about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hyatt can ask for a time extention on the permit it is happening all over the country very simple to get!  Problem solved.


Hyatt just got a new resort in Park City,Miami,Siesta Key Im not sure when Hawaii is coming on line.


Hyatt has plenty of cash.

Personally I would look international.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 11, 2011)

With the ridiculous real estate taxes imposed by the county of Maui, the unfriendly attitude of the county board toward timeshares, and the increase in Transient Occupancy Tax proposed by Hawaii's new govenor and now going thru the legislature, why would Hyatt want to build in Maui?

(The Occupancy tax, now 7.25% of 50% of annual maintenance fees is proposed to go to 9.25% of 150% of annual maintenance fees.)


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 21, 2011)

*Yikes*



dvc_john said:


> With the ridiculous real estate taxes imposed by the county of Maui, the unfriendly attitude of the county board toward timeshares, and the increase in Transient Occupancy Tax proposed by Hawaii's new govenor and now going thru the legislature, why would Hyatt want to build in Maui?
> 
> (The Occupancy tax, now 7.25% of 50% of annual maintenance fees is proposed to go to 9.25% of 150% of annual maintenance fees.)



The only reason Hyatt would want to move forward on this is they already sunk tens of thousands of dollars in getting the planning and environmental approvals needed to pull a building permit.

That being said, YIKES!! on the new TOT. If enacted, that would drive a Marriott or Westin owner with MF over $2000/year to over $277 in TOT. THAT IS IN ADDITION TO PROPERTY TAX.    YIKES, that is very high. Why are they targeting the only people who stood by Hawaii after 9-11?  

-TJ


----------



## Divot (Feb 24, 2011)

*Following Marriott's Lead*

I for one doubt if Hyatt will pull the trigger on Maui or any new developments in the near future - either in the U.S. or any international markets. The Maui development has been mentioned since 2005.  Look at the New York "Vacation Club" property, or lack of there in. Times have changed. There is a glut of resales on the market, fuel prices will promote more "stay-cations" and now that Hyatt is public, I see the company with more focus on resort management than development, i.e. less debt more fee income. Tight consumer financing, low demand, cheap rental rental rates and a high unemployment rate are a few factors that point to a conservative approach when it comes to shelling out a major investment in Maui. Marriott's approach to spin off their timeshare group into a new entity may be the approach for Hyatt. It would not surprise me if Hyatt followed the same strategy and concentrated more on the hotel - based fee income side of their business. Look at Hyatt's investment in the Highlands Inn. Today, there is one remaining salesperson and Hyatt seems to be satisfied with renting vs. selling their inventory.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 23, 2012)

*Interesting...*

Heard from two independent and reliable sources that the Hyatt timeshare will break ground sometime this summer.  Nothing specific.  Somone else will have to do the legwork on this one...


----------



## Carmel85 (May 27, 2012)

GaryDouglas said:


> Heard from two independent and reliable sources that the Hyatt timeshare will break ground sometime this summer.  Nothing specific.  Somone else will have to do the legwork on this one...





Gary   you are 100% correct, I heard also fomr very reliable sources the same Summer 2012.   Keep your eyes open in Maui the Summer of 2012


----------



## dvc_john (May 27, 2012)

I'll be at the Hyatt hotel in September, and can report back anything happening there then.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 28, 2012)

Will it be a timeshare or a Residence Club?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> Will it be a timeshare or a Residence Club?



My guess is it will be a traditional weeks timeshare. In Hawaii there are no mud-season weeks to worry about, and in today's economy residence clubs are too expensive.


----------



## bdh (Jun 5, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> My guess is it will be a traditional weeks timeshare. In Hawaii there are no mud-season weeks to worry about, and in today's economy residence clubs are too expensive.



With the combination of Hyatt's shift toward fractional & whole ownership and how difficult it is to sell 52 weeks of TS at "full freight" prices, I'd think it would at least be a mixture.  Also wouldn't be surprised if it was only fractional & whole ownership. (Think Siesta Key, The Blue, Escala and New York).

With as tight lipped as Hyatt is, I doubt there will be a definitive announcement in next week's newspaper.


----------

